
LG’s impressive 4K HDR Monitor will be available on March 28th for $999 - yawz
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/3/17/14961720/lg-32ud99-price-release-date
======
Mayzie
Still waiting for OLED monitors. They have 4K OLED televisions, 4K AMOLED
mobile screens, yet no OLED monitors.. Why?

